# ESPN: I 20 più grandi allenatori di club nella storia del calcio



## O Animal (22 Novembre 2013)

Vi riporto la lista fatta da ESPN dei 20 migliori allenatori di club nella storia del calcio:

N. 20: Fabio Capello
N. 19: Udo Lattek
N. 18: Pep Guardiola
N. 17: Jock Stein
N. 16: Bela Guttmann
N. 15: Marcello Lippi
N. 14: Ernst Happel
N. 13: Ottmar Hitzfeld
N. 12: Giovanni Trapattoni
N. 11: Vicente del Bosque
N. 10: Bill Shankly
N. 9: Jose Mourinho
N. 8: Valeri Lobanovsky
N. 7: Sir Matt Busby
N. 6: Arrigo Sacchi
N. 5: Helenio Herrera
N. 4: Bob Paisley
N. 3: Brian Clough
N. 2: Rinus Michels
N. 1: Sir Alex Ferguson

Molte cose non le condivido ma il solo fatto che non vi sia Nereo Rocco secondo me annulla totalmente il valore della classifica...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Novembre 2013)

Happel e Hitzfeld dovrebbero stare almeno nella top ten e Mourinho e Sacchi dovrebbero stare più su. Busby e Lobanovsky cos'hanno fatto più dei succitati? Ah poi Rocco e Heynckes dove sono?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Novembre 2013)

come rovinare una classifica...bastava mettere Nereo Rocco
giusta la prima posizione, Mourinho dovrebbe stare fuori dalla Top 10


----------



## If Everyone Cared (22 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> giusta la prima posizione, Mourinho dovrebbe stare fuori dalla Top 10



ha cinquant'anni e già può vantare un palmarès superiore a quello di capello (noto perdente).
in una top 10 (che diventerà almeno una top 3 quando si ritirerà) ci rientra tranquillamente.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Novembre 2013)

Ferguson per quanto lo adori ha vinto solo in una squadra per 20 anni e non è meritevole essere considerato il migliore di sempre, imho.

Mourinho è antipatico, ha le squadre che non giocano bene ma il suo palmarès parla e ad alto livello quello conta, altrimenti Giampaolo sarebbe il primo della lista.

I più grandi allenatori del calcio imho sono 3:
Sacchi (ha rivoluzionato il gioco calcio)
Clough (ha dato un'impronta diversa al modo di gestire le cose e poi perché ha fatto miracoli sportivo)
Aragonès (Il primo che è riuscito a mettere d'accordo in un'unica squadra due fazioni così diverse come Madrid e Barcellona)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ha cinquant'anni e già può vantare un palmarès superiore a quello di capello (noto perdente).
> in una top 10 (che diventerà almeno una top 3 quando si ritirerà) ci rientra tranquillamente.



Capello perdente? Ha vinto 9 Scudetti (a memoria) e 1 Champions
Mourinho per me vincerà ancora molto, ma adesso per me non è da Top 10...Lippi per esempio ha vinto di più, il Mondiale vale 3 Champions


----------



## mandraghe (22 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Molte cose non le condivido ma il solo fatto che non vi sia Nereo Rocco secondo me annulla totalmente il valore della classifica...



Ma và Rocco ha vinto solo due o tre coppette e inventato (insieme a Viani) un ruolo che è durato per decenni: Il Libero, quindi non c'azzecca nulla...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (22 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Capello perdente? Ha vinto 9 Scudetti (a memoria) e 1 Champions
> Mourinho per me vincerà ancora molto, ma adesso per me non è da Top 10...Lippi per esempio ha vinto di più, il Mondiale vale 3 Champions



ne ha vinti sette e stavo facendo dell'ironia.
due champions con due squadre diverse (di cui una col porto), vittorioso nei tre maggiori campionati europei, una coppa uefa (quando poteva ancora definirsi tale), triplete.
e tutto questo, ribadisco, l'ha realizzato a soli cinquant'anni.
sia lui che guardiola sono assolutamente meritevoli di rientrare nella all time 10s.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Novembre 2013)

In ogni caso, come tutte le classifiche, sono articoletti da teenager che lasciano il tempo che trovano.

Come le classifiche delle miglior canzoni secondo Rolling Stones.


----------



## iceman. (22 Novembre 2013)

Ferguson che viene idolatrato solo perché è stato 5000 anni su una panchina.
Sicuramente merita di stare in questa classifica ma non al primo posto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ne ha vinti sette e stavo facendo dell'ironia.
> due champions con due squadre diverse (di cui una col porto), vittorioso nei tre maggiori campionati europei, una coppa uefa (quando poteva ancora definirsi tale), triplete.
> e tutto questo, ribadisco, l'ha realizzato a soli cinquant'anni.
> sia lui che guardiola sono assolutamente meritevoli di rientrare nella all time 10s.



non so cosa hai in testa quindi non posso sapere se sei ironico
per me sono 9 perchè conto quelli Juventini
magari vinceranno ancora molto, ma adesso per me sono fuori dalla Top 10


----------



## If Everyone Cared (22 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> non so cosa hai in testa quindi non posso sapere se sei ironico
> per me sono 9 perchè conto quelli Juventini
> magari vinceranno ancora molto, ma adesso per me sono fuori dalla Top 10



l'avrebbe capito anche un'anguilla, non c'è bisogno di essere un eidetaker.
quali scudetti juventini, scusa? l'albo d'oro non li riporta.
eh, per te. è questo il guaio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Capello perdente? Ha vinto 9 Scudetti (a memoria) e 1 Champions
> Mourinho per me vincerà ancora molto, ma adesso per me non è da Top 10...Lippi per esempio ha vinto di più, il Mondiale vale 3 Champions


Mourinho può stare nella top 3 già adesso. Dimmi dieci allenatori oggettivamente migliori di lui.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mourinho può stare nella top 3 già adesso. Dimmi dieci allenatori oggettivamente migliori di lui.



Clough
Capello
Rocco
Van Gaal
Sacchi
Lippi
Del Bosque
Allegri
Bob Paisley
Trapattoni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Novembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Clough
> Capello
> Rocco
> Van Gaal
> ...


Adesso motivameli, perché di oggettivo ci vedo poco


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mourinho può stare nella top 3 già adesso. Dimmi dieci allenatori oggettivamente migliori di lui.



Bob Paisley
Brian Clough
Rinus Michels
Sir Alex Ferguson
Ernst Happel
Bill Shankly
Valeri Lobanovsky
Sir Matt Busby
Arrigo Sacchi
Helenio Herrera
Nereo Rocco

Ne sono 11


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Bob Paisley
> Brian Clough
> Rinus Michels
> Sir Alex Ferguson
> ...


Come sopra, ditemi uno per uno perché questi allenatori dovrebbero essere superiori a Mourinho.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Novembre 2013)

Clough ha inventato un modo suo della gestione dello spogliatoio-società-soldi ecc, insomma un vero manager che dopo il miracolo County ha ricominciato e con il Nottingham ha rifatto un miracolo.

Capello ha vinto scudetti ovunque, perfino alla Riomma.

Rocco, va beh, che dire?

Van Gaal in Olanda ha vinto di tutto e non contento è andato a vincere in Spagna e in Germania

Sacchi ha rivoluzionato il gioco del calcio introducendo pressing e fuorigioco e il resto lo sappiamo

Lippi ha vinto tutto con la Juventus in più un mondiale fatto del suo calcio, spezzo legamenti e catenaccio e gol in contropiede 

Del Bosque, dopo aver vinto con il Real è riuscito a dare un seguito alla linea di Aragonès facendo coinciliare gente di Barcellona, di Bilbao e di Madrid, vincendo tutto

Allegri è riuscito a perdere uno scudetto con Ibra, Van Bommel e Thiago Silva.

Bob Paisley, che te lo dico a fare sei un socio o no ?

Trappattoni mi sta principalmente simpatico ma ha fatto il suo


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Come sopra, ditemi uno per uno perché questi allenatori dovrebbero essere superiori a Mourinho.



Pasley è il fautore del grande Liverpool, la squadra leggendaria a cavallo degli 70-80 (vincitrice di ben 3 coppe campioni) oltre ad un'infinità di titoli nazionali. Clough è l'allenatore dei miracoli, che ha segnato un'epoca, il modo di allenare, vincendo campionati inglesi con 2 matricole (il Derby County e il Forest) e ben 2 coppe campioni col Forest. Herrera è il fautore della più grande Inter della storia, che ha dominato per un biennio il calcio mondiale. Michels è il creatore dello stile Ajax, il padre fondatore e questo dovrebbe bastare (il modello olandese è seguito da tutti ora). Sir Matt Busby è colui che ha reso lo UTD una leggenda ben prima di Ferguson. Degli altri è inutile aggiungere nulla, perchè penso tu li conosca alla perfezione. Comunque la cosa che ci tengo a precisare è che Mou è un vincente ma non ha segnato un'epoca, non ha creato nulla, non ha rivoluzionato il calcio come gli allenatori sopra citati. Almeno non ancora.


----------



## Dexter (22 Novembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Allegri è riuscito a perdere uno scudetto con Ibra, Van Bommel e Thiago Silva.


sono d'accordo,nessun allenatore ne sarebbe capace. merita di stare nella top 10 almeno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> l'avrebbe capito anche un'anguilla, non c'è bisogno di essere un eidetaker.
> quali scudetti juventini, scusa? l'albo d'oro non li riporta.
> eh, per te. è questo il guaio.



invece no perchè sei sempre scontroso con tutti quindi a una persona viene difficile pensare che uno come te fa battutine (e manco hai messo faccine per farlo capire)...cmq cambia atteggiamento sennò saluti tutti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Novembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Clough ha inventato un modo suo della gestione dello spogliatoio-società-soldi ecc, insomma un vero manager che dopo il miracolo County ha ricominciato e con il Nottingham ha rifatto un miracolo.
> 
> Capello ha vinto scudetti ovunque, perfino alla Riomma.
> 
> ...


----------



## O Animal (22 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma và Rocco ha vinto solo due o tre coppette e inventato (insieme a Viani) un ruolo che è durato per decenni: Il Libero, quindi non c'azzecca nulla...



Ironico vero? Quelli che pensano che 2 campionati, 3 coppe italia, 2 coppe delle coppe, 2 coppe dei campioni e 1 intercontinentale siano delle coppette forse hanno l'interite acuta...


----------



## mandraghe (22 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ironico vero? Quelli che pensano che 2 campionati, 3 coppe italia, 2 coppe delle coppe, 2 coppe dei campioni e 1 intercontinentale siano delle coppette forse hanno l'interite acuta...



Ero ironico...che te lo dico a fare 


Non mettere Rocco è da ignoranti totali...


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mourinho può stare nella top 3 già adesso. Dimmi dieci allenatori oggettivamente migliori di lui.



Ce ne saranno una 15ina migliori di lui e più vincenti


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Novembre 2013)

Ancelotti meritava di esserci.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Pasley è il fautore del grande Liverpool, la squadra leggendaria a cavallo degli 70-80 (vincitrice di ben 3 coppe campioni) oltre ad un'infinità di titoli nazionali. Clough è l'allenatore dei miracoli, che ha segnato un'epoca, il modo di allenare, vincendo campionati inglesi con 2 matricole (il Derby County e il Forest) e ben 2 coppe campioni col Forest. Herrera è il fautore della più grande Inter della storia, che ha dominato per un biennio il calcio mondiale. Michels è il creatore dello stile Ajax, il padre fondatore e questo dovrebbe bastare (il modello olandese è seguito da tutti ora). Sir Matt Busby è colui che ha reso lo UTD una leggenda ben prima di Ferguson. Degli altri è inutile aggiungere nulla, perchè penso tu li conosca alla perfezione. Comunque la cosa che ci tengo a precisare è che Mou è un vincente ma non ha segnato un'epoca, non ha creato nulla, non ha rivoluzionato il calcio come gli allenatori sopra citati. Almeno non ancora.


Adesso ti dico subito chi considero superiore a Mourinho: Rinus Michels e Ernst Happel, perché entrambi, e non soltanto il primo come si suol dire, hanno dato il primo grande ceffone al calcio della loro epoca _creando_ qualcosa, cioè il calcio totale; Arrigo Sacchi perché dopo l'austriaco e l'olandese ha segnato la seconda svolta nella storia del calcio col Milan della fisicità, dell'abnegazione, del sacrificio, della tattica maniacale e dell'estenuante lavoro psico-fisico; Sir Alex Ferguson perché è stato capace di restare per vent'anni sulla stessa panchina, sapendosi però rinnovare sempre, quindi parliamo di un allenatore con un'intelligenza che secondo me non ha avuto pari nella storia del calcio; infine Clough poiché anche lui ha creato, non tanto tatticamente quanto quelli sopra, quanto _amministrativamente_ se mi passate il termine, poiché come ha anche detto Jaq da lui è nata la dinastia dei _managers_ alla maniera inglese. Per me soltanto questi cinque sono *oggettivamente* superiori a Mourinho perché alcuni hanno creato, un altro ha dato una prova di forza impareggiabile. 
Restano Paisley che ha vinto ben tre Champions League con il Liverpool, d'accordo, Herrera che ne ha vinte due con l'Inter, d'accordo, Busby che ha vinto l'unica pre-Ferguson, d'accordo, però questi sono allenatori che entrano di diritto nella storia del calcio ma che devono essere posti su un piedistallo in primis dalle rispettive società, sono stati bravi e fortunati a trovarsi nel momento giusto al posto giusto, se non fossero stati loro sarebbero stati altri, il fatto di essere stati pionieri delle rispettive squadre non significa che debbano restare modelli insuperati, altrimenti mi dovete citare anche Guttmann del Benfica o Munoz del Real Madrid. Voglio dire, questi, per me, in una classifica del genere ci stanno, restano tra i migliori allenatori di sempre ma non per questo devono occupare le prime dieci posizioni a discapito di chiunque altro.
Ah, cosa ha fatto Mourinho? Ha vinto due Champions League con due squadre diverse, Inter e Porto tra l'altro mica Barça e Bayern, come prima di lui soltanto Hitzfeld e quel mostro sacro di Happel.
[MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Novembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ce ne saranno una 15ina migliori di lui e più vincenti


Nella top 3 no, ho esagerato effettivamente, ma non ce ne sono neanche quindi migliori.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Adesso ti dico subito chi considero superiore a Mourinho: Rinus Michels e Ernst Happel, perché entrambi, e non soltanto il primo come si suol dire, hanno dato il primo grande ceffone al calcio della loro epoca _creando_ qualcosa, cioè il calcio totale; Arrigo Sacchi perché dopo l'austriaco e l'olandese ha segnato la seconda svolta nella storia del calcio col Milan della fisicità, dell'abnegazione, del sacrificio, della tattica maniacale e dell'estenuante lavoro psico-fisico; Sir Alex Ferguson perché è stato capace di restare per vent'anni sulla stessa panchina, sapendosi però rinnovare sempre, quindi parliamo di un allenatore con un'intelligenza che secondo me non ha avuto pari nella storia del calcio; infine Clough poiché anche lui ha creato, non tanto tatticamente quanto quelli sopra, quanto _amministrativamente_ se mi passate il termine, poiché come ha anche detto Jaq da lui è nata la dinastia dei _managers_ alla maniera inglese. Per me soltanto questi cinque sono *oggettivamente* superiori a Mourinho perché alcuni hanno creato, un altro ha dato una prova di forza impareggiabile.
> Restano Paisley che ha vinto ben tre Champions League con il Liverpool, d'accordo, Herrera che ne ha vinte due con l'Inter, d'accordo, Busby che ha vinto l'unica pre-Ferguson, d'accordo, però questi sono allenatori che entrano di diritto nella storia del calcio ma che devono essere posti su un piedistallo in primis dalle rispettive società, sono stati bravi e fortunati a trovarsi nel momento giusto al posto giusto, se non fossero stati loro sarebbero stati altri, il fatto di essere stati pionieri delle rispettive squadre non significa che debbano restare modelli insuperati, altrimenti mi dovete citare anche Guttmann del Benfica o Munoz del Real Madrid. Voglio dire, questi, per me, in una classifica del genere ci stanno, restano tra i migliori allenatori di sempre ma non per questo devono occupare le prime dieci posizioni a discapito di chiunque altro.
> Ah, cosa ha fatto Mourinho? Ha vinto due Champions League con due squadre diverse, Inter e Porto tra l'altro mica Barça e Bayern, come prima di lui soltanto Hitzfeld e quel mostro sacro di Happel.
> [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION]


Pasley, Herrera hanno segnato un'era. Per dirti oltre ad essere dei vincenti come Mou, sono stati dei precursori. Mou è un grande allenatore, un vincente ma non ha portato nulla di nuovo sulla scena mondiale, non ha segnato un'epoca, non è il precursore di nulla. Lui è la brutta copia di Clough. Io comunque ti potevo citare anche Kovacs, Sebes, la lista lunga.


----------



## esjie (22 Novembre 2013)

Del Bosque è uno che si è trovato ai posti giusti nei momenti giusti, è uno che comunque non fa danni, e non è poco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Pasley, Herrera hanno segnato un'era. Per dirti oltre ad essere dei vincenti come Mou, sono stati dei precursori. Mou è un grande allenatore, un vincente ma non ha portato nulla di nuovo sulla scena mondiale, non ha segnato un'epoca, non è il precursore di nulla. Lui è la brutta copia di Clough. Io comunque ti potevo citare anche Kovacs, Sebes, la lista lunga.


Per carità, non dico non siano buoni allenatori, ci mancherebbe, io dico soltanto che *oggettivamente* non ne conto abbastanza da poter tenere fuori Mourinho da una top ten. Inventore di nulla? Certamente non come Happel o Sacchi ma Mourinho rientra nella categoria dei motivatori e tra i motivatori credo sia il numero uno, penso sottovalutiate il fatto che abbia vinto due Champions con due squadre diverse, roba che hanno fatto soltanto quattro allenatori nella storia del calcio, tra cui lui e Happel.


----------



## Serginho (22 Novembre 2013)

Difficile stilare una classifica oggettiva. Per me comunque bisogna distinguere tra quelli che hanno rivoluzionato il calcio e quelli che sono stati dei gran vincenti.

Per me Michels, Happel e Sacchi meritano di stare in alto, poi vengono Ferguson e tutti gli altri


----------



## Jaqen (23 Novembre 2013)

Sple, ma mourinho è uno dei TOP. Uno di quello che non fa giocare bene le squadre, ma ha presidenti tordi che sono felici di lui..


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Vi riporto la lista fatta da ESPN dei 20 migliori allenatori di club nella storia del calcio:
> 
> N. 20: Fabio Capello
> N. 19: Udo Lattek
> ...


Era quello del Benfica che aveva detto che non avrebbero vinto una pippa senza di lui..dopo il suo esonero il Benfica ha perso 7 finali


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Novembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sple, ma mourinho è uno dei TOP. Uno di quello che non fa giocare bene le squadre, ma ha presidenti tordi che sono felici di lui..


Fare una squadra da millemila miliardi non basta, serve anche il mister, e Mourinho è il mister giusto, se a Giampaolo dai il Barcellona, Giampaolo non vince niente perché è una sega. È un top, appunto, almeno nella top 10 di sempre ci sta.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fare una squadra da millemila miliardi non basta, serve anche il mister, e Mourinho è il mister giusto, se a Giampaolo dai il Barcellona, Giampaolo non vince niente perché è una sega. È un top, appunto, almeno nella top 10 di sempre ci sta.



Ricordati, Capello disse che ad alto livello un allenatore conta per un massimo 10% nei risultati della squadra.

Quell'Inter era uno squadrone. Milito Eto'o Snejider ai massimi livelli....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Novembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ricordati, Capello disse che ad alto livello un allenatore conta per un massimo 10% nei risultati della squadra.
> 
> Quell'Inter era uno squadrone. Milito Eto'o Snejider ai massimi livelli....


E non sono d'accordo con Capello. Quell'Inter era uno squadrone, certo, nessuno vince senza avere squadre forti eppure lui vinse col Porto.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E non sono d'accordo con Capello. Quell'Inter era uno squadrone, certo, nessuno vince senza avere squadre forti eppure lui vinse col Porto.


Lore, vai a vedere in che modo ha vinto... certo la fortuna aiuta gli audaci, ma non puoi non dire che obbiettivamente non sia un allenatore fortunato.
Ha vinto la CL con il porto pareggiando con lo UTD, poi tutto in discesa.. ricordo ancora quanti gol il DEPORTIVO si era mangiato in semifinale.... era la nostra Champion quella...
Ha vinto la CL con l'Inter vincendo in che modo lo sappiamo tutti contro il Barca.....poi contro il Bayern è stato una vittoria di inerzia anche per quel bellissimo solare rigore che se non fosse stato dato a parti inverse si sarebbe ancora qua a discutere 

In ogni caso, Mourinho è un allenatore che a me non piace, che calca un personaggio che si è costruito, ma non per questo non vincente. Anzi... Bravo lui, ma a me non piace per nulla, da top 15 diciamo


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Novembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ricordati, Capello disse che ad alto livello un allenatore conta per un massimo 10% nei risultati della squadra.
> 
> *Quell'Inter era uno squadrone. Milito Eto'o Snejider ai massimi livelli....*



Ma se qui dentro ( ed ovunque) nel periodio novembre/dicembre 2009 dicevamo/no che quell'Inter era una squadra di pippe che non supererà manco il girone...


----------



## Jaqen (23 Novembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma se qui dentro ( ed ovunque) nel periodio novembre/dicembre 2009 dicevamo/no che quell'Inter era una squadra di pippe che non supererà manco il girone...


Boh, avevano un gran portiere, Samuel, Sneijder, Milito..... Eto'o...............


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Novembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Boh, avevano un gran portiere, Samuel, Sneijder, Milito..... Eto'o...............



Sì ma per l'Italia era un corazzata, visto che la rube faceva pena in quel periodo stesso noi e la Roma era una mezza squadra..
Per la cl no, mi ricordo che dopo il terzo pareggio di fila contro la Dinamo Kiev, Mourinho era ad un passo dall'esonero, qua dentro si diceva che era una squadra che in cl non poteva competere e che non dovevano vedere Ibra che sono peggiorati. I giornali poi...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Novembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Lore, vai a vedere in che modo ha vinto... certo la fortuna aiuta gli audaci, ma non puoi non dire che obbiettivamente non sia un allenatore fortunato.
> Ha vinto la CL con il porto pareggiando con lo UTD, poi tutto in discesa.. ricordo ancora quanti gol il DEPORTIVO si era mangiato in semifinale.... era la nostra Champion quella...
> Ha vinto la CL con l'Inter vincendo in che modo lo sappiamo tutti contro il Barca.....poi contro il Bayern è stato una vittoria di inerzia anche per quel bellissimo solare rigore che se non fosse stato dato a parti inverse si sarebbe ancora qua a discutere
> 
> In ogni caso, Mourinho è un allenatore che a me non piace, che calca un personaggio che si è costruito, ma non per questo non vincente. Anzi... Bravo lui, ma a me non piace per nulla, da top 15 diciamo


Non ho mai detto non sia stato fortunato, la fortuna ci vuole sempre, adesso abbiamo sotto gli occhi la sua carriera ma se andassimo a scavare nei meandri degli altri intoccabili, che per forza di cosa non abbiamo ben presenti alla memoria, episodi di fortuna li troveremmo anche nelle loro carriere. La fortuna serve sempre, in qualsiasi ascesa di qualsiasi campo.

Top 10, non ammetto repliche


----------



## Aragorn (23 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E non sono d'accordo con Capello. Quell'Inter era uno squadrone, certo, nessuno vince senza avere squadre forti eppure lui vinse col Porto.



Secondo me invece è stata molto più impresa quella compiuta con l'Inter che con il Porto. Nel 2004 arriva secondo nel girone davanti a Marsiglia e Partizan. Agli ottavi elimina il Manchester Utd con non poca fortuna, ai quarti il Lione, in semifinale il Deportivo ed in finale il Monaco.
Per carità, bravissimo lui ed i giocatori ad approfittare della situazione (che è un grande merito) però non si può negare che sfide contro Lione, Deportivo e Monaco costituiscano più un cammino da Coppa Uefa che da Champions. Le uniche due big che ha affrontato sono state il Real nel girone (con cui ha perso 3 a 1 in casa e ha pareggiato al Bernabeu all'ultima giornata) e lo United, sfida in cui annullarono un goal regolare a Scholes e in cui il Porto segnò il goal qualificazione al 93°. 
All'Inter invece si vide molto di più la sua mano "vincente", in particolare quando capì che la mediana nerazzurra non era all'altezza e decise di conseguenza di trasformare Eto'o e Pandev in centrocampisti. Ciò avvenne durante la trasferta allo Stamford Bridge e non a caso da lì in poi la squadra che fino ad allora aveva lasciato perplessi (deludente girone eliminatorio e vittoria fortunosa a San Siro all'andata) partì spedita verso il suo cammino trionfale.

Alla fine ciò che mi lascia più dubbioso su Mourinho è paradossalmente proprio il suo palmares europeo. Finora ha allenato quattro squadre, di cui due erano costruite per vincere la Champions, e alla fine ha finito col vincere con le due che sulla carta non erano all'altezza per farlo. Possibile che uno che riesce a trionfare con Porto ed Inter poi in sei anni non riesca a farlo con Chelsea e Real ? in particolare mi riferisco alle stagioni 2006-07, 2010-11 e 2012-13, edizioni in cui secondo me fece veramente non male ma malissimo.

Comunque tornando al titolo del topic sono d'accordo sul fatto che Mourinho possa tranquillamente stare nella top ten.


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nella top 3 no, ho esagerato effettivamente, ma non ce ne sono neanche quindi migliori.



Secondo me ci sono almeno 6-7 allenatori superiori a tutti gli altri perchè per un motivo o per un altro hanno cambiato il calcio o segnato epoche memorabili, poi ci sono una serie di grandissimi allenatori nella quale rientra anche Mourinho, che però non considerò superiore ai vari Del Bosque, Hitzfeld, Herrera, Ancelotti, Capello, Lippi, Ferguson ecc ecc. Poi ognuno avrà le sue preferenze, ma in ogni caso fare classifiche come questa della ESPN non ha molto senso. E' come fare una classifica dei calciatori più forti di tutti i tempi, ognuno avrà sempre le sue preferenze però tutti concordano sul fatto che ci un gruppo ristretto di fenomeno superiori a tutti gli altri.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Novembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Secondo me ci sono almeno 6-7 allenatori superiori a tutti gli altri perchè per un motivo o per un altro hanno cambiato il calcio o segnato epoche memorabili, poi ci sono una serie di grandissimi allenatori nella quale rientra anche Mourinho, che però non considerò superiore ai vari Del Bosque, Hitzfeld, Herrera, Ancelotti, Capello, Lippi, Ferguson ecc ecc. Poi ognuno avrà le sue preferenze, ma in ogni caso fare classifiche come questa della ESPN non ha molto senso. E' come fare una classifica dei calciatori più forti di tutti i tempi, ognuno avrà sempre le sue preferenze però tutti concordano sul fatto che ci un gruppo ristretto di fenomeno superiori a tutti gli altri.


Chiaro, chiaro, in linea generale credo che Mou possa rientrare nella top ten e i motivi li ho scritti sopra.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Novembre 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece è stata molto più impresa quella compiuta con l'Inter che con il Porto. Nel 2004 arriva secondo nel girone davanti a Marsiglia e Partizan. Agli ottavi elimina il Manchester Utd con non poca fortuna, ai quarti il Lione, in semifinale il Deportivo ed in finale il Monaco.
> Per carità, bravissimo lui ed i giocatori ad approfittare della situazione (che è un grande merito) però non si può negare che sfide contro Lione, Deportivo e Monaco costituiscano più un cammino da Coppa Uefa che da Champions. Le uniche due big che ha affrontato sono state il Real nel girone (con cui ha perso 3 a 1 in casa e ha pareggiato al Bernabeu all'ultima giornata) e lo United, sfida in cui annullarono un goal regolare a Scholes e in cui il Porto segnò il goal qualificazione al 93°.
> All'Inter invece si vide molto di più la sua mano "vincente", in particolare quando capì che la mediana nerazzurra non era all'altezza e decise di conseguenza di trasformare Eto'o e Pandev in centrocampisti. Ciò avvenne durante la trasferta allo Stamford Bridge e non a caso da lì in poi la squadra che fino ad allora aveva lasciato perplessi (deludente girone eliminatorio e vittoria fortunosa a San Siro all'andata) partì spedita verso il suo cammino trionfale.
> 
> ...


Appunto, tra l'altro l'Inter era una squadra fortissima ma a posteriori, prima nessuno di sarebbe aspettato una vittoria finale.


----------



## 2515 (24 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Capello perdente? Ha vinto 9 Scudetti (a memoria) e 1 Champions
> Mourinho per me vincerà ancora molto, ma adesso per me non è da Top 10...Lippi per esempio ha vinto di più, il Mondiale vale 3 Champions



io dico 2, perché quella di marsiglia dovrebbe essere nostra, rubata con la squadra dopata e gli arbitri a favore!! UN GOL solo subìto quella Champions..il prototipo di solidità


----------



## pennyhill (30 Novembre 2013)

E van Gaal?


----------



## Jaqen (30 Novembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> E van Gaal?



Forse non è così mediatico come gli altri. Non c'è spiegazione


----------



## O Animal (30 Novembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Forse non è così mediatico come gli altri. Non c'è spiegazione



La classifica è palesemente filo inglese e se Capello è ventesimo ci sta che Van Gaal non ci sia. 
Al Barca e al Bayern non ha fatto la storia. Se avesse vinto la finale contro l'Inter forse avrebbe spodestato Capello...


----------



## Doctore (30 Novembre 2013)

N. 5: Helenio Herrera
N. 4: Bob Paisley
N. 3: Brian Clough
N. 2: Rinus Michels
N. 1: Sir Alex Ferguson

bob paislet,brian clough e michels?


----------



## O Animal (30 Novembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> N. 5: Helenio Herrera
> N. 4: Bob Paisley
> N. 3: Brian Clough
> N. 2: Rinus Michels
> ...



Classifica di stampo inglese ovviamente..

Paisley: grande Liverpool, 6 campionati inglesi, 3 champions league, 1 uefa, 1 supercoppa uefa, 3 fa cup, 6 charity shield.

Clough: miracolo Derby County e Nottingham Forest, 2 campionati inglesi, 2 champions league, 1 supercoppa uefa, 4 fa cup, 1 charity shield.

Michels: inventore del calcio totale... Ajax: 4 campionati olandesi, 1 champions league, 3 coppe d'olanda; Barcelona: 1 campionato spagnolo e 1 coppa di spagna; Amburgo: 1 coppa di germania; Nazionale olandese: 1 campionato europeo.


----------



## pennyhill (30 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> La classifica è palesemente filo inglese e se Capello è ventesimo ci sta che Van Gaal non ci sia.
> Al Barca e al Bayern non ha fatto la storia. Se avesse vinto la finale contro l'Inter forse avrebbe spodestato Capello...



Non sono carriere poi molto diverse, anzi, trovi parecchi punti in comune. van Gaal non avrà fatto la storia a Bayern e Barsà , come Capello non l’ha fatta al Real. Capello ha fatto la storia alla Roma, come van Gaal l’ha fatta con l'AZ. Perché, resteranno campionati diversi, sicuramente, ma è più facile vincere l’eredivisie con l’AZ o la serie A con la Roma?, Solo che uno l’ha fatto spendendo nulla o quasi, l’altro “rovinando” Sensi. Altra cosa che li accomuna e la partenza in una grande senza aver allenato (o quasi) prima, entrambi conseguendo grandissimi risultati. Solo che uno l’ha fatto con una squadra che non vinceva nulla da anni, l’altro con un Milan che con Sacchi aveva vinto tutto, che poi è stato bravo a rinnovare.
Perfino il numero e l'esito delle finali di champions è simile, 3 con una vittoria. Poi van Gaal nel suo palmares ha l'uefa, che Capello avrebbe dovuto vincere nell'anno dell'eliminazione con il Bordeaux. 
Senza dimenticare il signor Jupp  , campione d'Europa dopo aver sostituito Capello, e che poi ha concesso il bis al posto di van Gaal.


----------



## O Animal (30 Novembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Non sono carriere poi molto diverse, anzi, trovi parecchi punti in comune. van Gaal non avrà fatto la storia a Bayern e Barsà , come Capello non l’ha fatta al Real. Capello ha fatto la storia alla Roma, come van Gaal l’ha fatta con l'AZ. Perché, resteranno campionati diversi, sicuramente, ma è più facile vincere l’eredivisie con l’AZ o la serie A con la Roma?, Solo che uno l’ha fatto spendendo nulla o quasi, l’altro “rovinando” Sensi. Altra cosa che li accomuna e la partenza in una grande senza aver allenato (o quasi) prima, entrambi conseguendo grandissimi risultati. Solo che uno l’ha fatto con una squadra che non vinceva nulla da anni, l’altro con un Milan che con Sacchi aveva vinto tutto, che poi è stato bravo a rinnovare.
> Perfino il numero e l'esito delle finali di champions è simile, 3 con una vittoria. Poi van Gaal nel suo palmares ha l'uefa, che Capello avrebbe dovuto vincere nell'anno dell'eliminazione con il Bordeaux.
> Senza dimenticare il signor Jupp  , campione d'Europa dopo aver sostituito Capello, e che poi ha concesso il bis al posto di van Gaal.



Sono d'accordo, era solo in ottica "inglese" dove Capello è sicuramente più "riconosciuto" di Van Gaal forse più per demeriti che per meriti. 

Mi sarebbe sempre piaciuto vedere un olandese sulla nostra panchina, in cui i giocatori corrono come cavalli e hanno un ordine estremo, derivazione del calcio totale di Michels. Gli unici allenamenti "olandesi" gli abbiamo avuti con Sacchi anche perché aveva 3 olandesi niente male che conoscevano molto bene quei metodi di lavoro.

Speriamo Clarence abbia imparato qualcosa dai vari Van Gaal, Advocaat, Eriksson, Capello, Heynckes, Hiddink, Rijkaard, van Basten, Lippi, Tardelli, Ancelotti, Leonardo, Allegri, de Oliveira.


----------

